# Jalen, Antwan, Etc. Trade Rumours



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Antawn Jamison to Raptors, Jalen Rose to Raptors*

ESPN is reporting that the Toronto have made two deals today. 

The first one sends Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams, and Morris Petersen to Chicago for Jalen Rose. 

The second sents Antonio Davis to Dallas inexchange for Antawn Jamison and Tony Delk.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

can u give us a link?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Not online yet. Be patient, ESPN is updating their site.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> can u give us a link?


Slasher, are you going to start this thread in every related forum without so much as a hint to any proof?

ESPN's website has no indication of this deal at this moment.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Was it on the radio or something?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Slasher, are you going to start this thread in every related forum without so much as a hint to any proof?
> ...


Speedy I will give you a link once available.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Speedy I will give you a link once available.


So where are you getting all this from?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The Bulls will be sending some players Dallas' way.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Fan is reporting that there are talks but nothing is done, and that nothing is likely to be announced tonight.

All of the players being mentioned as going to Toronto are players I would like, including E-Rob.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

nothing has been reported on espn.com or the raptors, mavs or bulls website. im beginning to get a little suspicious


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

werent u the one that said:



> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> *TO TORONTO:
> JALEN ROSE
> DONYELL MARSHALL
> ...


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

He's yanking our chain.


----------



## tmlblue (Apr 1, 2003)

Sensory Overload!!! My Head is spinning :uhoh:. So many trades, only so much space to process them in my mind .


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

Jack Armstrong and Jamie Campbell also reported it at the halftime of the Celtics/76ers game on Roger's Sportsnet.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RapsFan</b>!
> Jack Armstrong and Jamie Campbell also reported it at the halftime of the Celtics/76ers game on Roger's Sportsnet.


Let's make this clear: reporting a rumour, as what is going on on the Fan radio at this exact moment, and reporting a confirmed trade are two different reports.

As I said before, it is unlikely that anything will be confirmed as soon as tonight.

Problems with trades: Delk isn't supposed to be able to be traded until December (because of the Celtics trade there is a two-month grace period if I understand the CBA); Alvin _could_ fail his physical with Chicago and the trade could be recinded.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

It would suck bad if Alvin fails the physical (if a deal is done).


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

take a look at the real gm wiretap people. Its the closest thing to prrof that is possible


heres part of what it says

i actually found something on it. Take a look at the real gm wiretap


ESPN: ESPN is reporting that the Toronto have made two deals today. 

The first one sends Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams, and Morris Peterson to Chicago for Jalen Rose. 

The second sends Antonio Davis to Dallas inexchange for Antawn Jamison and Tony Delk.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's make this clear: reporting a rumour, as what is going on on the Fan radio at this exact moment, and reporting a confirmed trade are two different reports.
> ...


Sorry people were asking for proof and I was just trying to tell people that other sources were reporting this _rumour_ .


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

im telling right now if that happened g.i checked out the deals the rose one works fine but the jamison doesn't work if delk is included jamison for ad straight up works


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> It would suck bad if Alvin fails the physical (if a deal is done).


Don't say that!!!

Think positive, think positive, think positive...

And yes if these are true then GG SHOULD get a nice new contract.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

realgm has it up on it's site


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

Rose says John paxson told him he wouldn't be traded to toronto unless he went back on his word so says tsn


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

i hope these 2 deal is ****in true


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*Rose <- no, E-Rob <- nah *BUT* Antoine and Delk <- YES!!!*

Somehow my dreams of reuniting Vince and Antoine are not likely to happen cause GG has a real thing for Donyal Marshall.

But E-Rob is an awsome talent with an inability to stay healthy


Rose = Another great talent but a Malcontent who hates every coach he has played under - and sulks when things go bad.


======


BUT Delk and Antione would be greeeeat!

I have been a big Delk fan since he played behind Kidd in Pheonix - he could really help the Raps at PG - and Antoine is a great Forward with size and agility.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry but once we get 'Tawn, why would we want Rose?

But I still hope these trades are true even if it reduces our already slim but yet at the same time, wide chances of getting Nash.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

You never know...Nash might take a pay cut to be able to play with the Raps...adding him to a team with vince, antawn, jalen and bosh would wrap the east up...and we'd compete in the finals


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Sorry but once we get 'Tawn, why would we want Rose?
> 
> But I still hope these trades are true even if it reduces our already slim but yet at the same time, wide chances of getting Nash.


God plz make this happen....plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz  

If these 2 deals go down........then GG is GOD!! we'll have Jamison, Vince, Jalen and Bosh!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Is anyone else concerned Vince won't get his shots if theres Rose and Jamison there?

I know thats only three guys that'll all take 15-20 shots, and with bosh developing and Murray getting his shots, it's kind of a concern to me.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

I dont think a team with those 3 guys would be "Vince's Team"..which could be a problem..but could be ok as long as all 3 guys are fine with sharing the spotlight


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Is anyone else concerned Vince won't get his shots if theres Rose and Jamison there?
> 
> I know thats only three guys that'll all take 15-20 shots, and with bosh developing and Murray getting his shots, it's kind of a concern to me.


bah if your getting two awsome players who cares?? lol


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Is anyone else concerned Vince won't get his shots if theres Rose and Jamison there?
> 
> I know thats only three guys that'll all take 15-20 shots, and with bosh developing and Murray getting his shots, it's kind of a concern to me.


That's what I was thinking. considering the fact that Rose just cannot coexist atm with the Bulls, how could he coexist with Vince and 'Tawn???

Personally, I prefer this trade and then the Mavs trade...

Toronto trades: PG Alvin Williams (2.6 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 3.5 apg in 17.8 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (5.8 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 0.6 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
Toronto receives: SF Donyell Marshall (9.3 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 2.1 apg in 27.4 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (3.8 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 17.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +4.7 ppg, -2.9 rpg, and -0.9 apg. 

Chicago trades: SF Donyell Marshall (9.3 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 2.1 apg in 27.4 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (3.8 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 17.3 minutes) 
Chicago receives: PG Alvin Williams (2.6 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 3.5 apg in 11 games) 
PF Jerome Williams (5.8 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 0.6 apg in 11 games) 
Change in team outlook: -4.7 ppg, +2.9 rpg, and +0.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> bah if your getting two awsome players who cares?? lol


Exactly. Plus since they're so good we could trade one if they don't fit in the system for another really good player.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Is anyone else concerned Vince won't get his shots if theres Rose and Jamison there?
> 
> I know thats only three guys that'll all take 15-20 shots, and with bosh developing and Murray getting his shots, it's kind of a concern to me.


im not concerned.....these guys no that this is Vince's team

and + if this means we re goin furhter into the playoff, so be it....Vince, take less shots!!!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Did you guys see the Big Dog, SAR, and Jason Terry work out last year? They had the *offseason* as well...we don't. Rose is like the Big Dog only more athletic and a slightly inferior jumper...i am a natural pessimist  but in all honesty, i do not believe that this will work.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Did you guys see the Big Dog, SAR, and Jason Terry work out last year? They had the *offseason* as well...we don't. Rose is like the Big Dog only more athletic and a slightly inferior jumper...i am a natural pessimist  but in all honesty, i do not believe that this will work.


Why not? Jalen is not Big Dog, Vince is not Terry, and Jamison is not Reef. You're crazy if you think it's the same situation.

Seriously I can't believe what I'm reading from some of you. We're on the verge of two of the biggest trades in franchise history, and some of you are against it? Get real people.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> You never know...Nash might take a pay cut to be able to play with the Raps...adding him to a team with vince, antawn, jalen and bosh would wrap the east up...and we'd compete in the finals


Let's see, more money, a better team....Why would he want to leave Dallas, even if Toronto picks up these players?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's see, more money, a better team....Why would he want to leave Dallas, even if Toronto picks up these players?


Because if Toronto picks up these players and Nash joins, you can just mark us down for a Finals appearance.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

just learned that marcus fizer is DNP tonight in los angeles. he's not hurt, so the assumption here is that he's probably been told that he's been dealt.

jalen's also been riding the bench since the first quarter. i imagine it leads to the same conclusion. 

all these stories we've been hearing just appear to contradict each other. it's ridiculous.

peace


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd rather get Crawford from the Bulls for Alvin and MoPete.

Crawford's very young, and Rose is by no means old, but he's thirty.

I'd rather have Crawford-Vince-Jamison-Bosh 1-2-3-4 punch!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> just learned that marcus fizer is DNP tonight in los angeles. he's not hurt, so the assumption here is that he's probably been told that he's been dealt.
> 
> jalen's also been riding the bench since the first quarter. i imagine it leads to the same conclusion.
> ...


This news all but confirms the trade in my opinion.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Why not? Jalen is not Big Dog, Vince is not Terry, and Jamison is not Reef. You're crazy if you think it's the same situation.
> ...


did i ever say I was against it? do i like the trades? of course. however, i would prefer to not have rose, esp if we are getting 'Tawn. If we don't get 'Twan then I think Rose will be great .

I was comparing Jalen to Big Dog because both don't hustle, don't try on defense, are selfish and are known as cancers in the locker room. Don't believe me? go ask hawks, bucks, and bulls fans.

It's really are that 3 #1 options come together and work out, especially when they're young. Yeah, the Lakers are fine, but think about it: they have the Zen Master, both Malone and GP are taking up positive attitudes and are looking to help the team more than themselves. In addition, they're veterans and probably understand why team work is so important. Dallas has one #1 option and a bunch of #2's (Finley, Nash, Walker, 'Tawn).



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> This news all but confirms the trade in my opinion.


Fizer was on the IL for awhile, not because he was injured but because they got fed up with his play.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

jalen's back in the game (3rd quarter). i guess his time on the bench didn't mean anything.

peace


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> did i ever say I was against it? do i like the trades? of course. however, i would prefer to not have rose, esp if we are getting 'Tawn. If we don't get 'Twan then I think Rose will be great .


Comparing a post-trade Raptors to the Hawks basically says you're against it.



> I was comparing Jalen to Big Dog because both don't hustle, don't try on defense, are selfish and are known as cancers in the locker room. Don't believe me? go ask hawks, bucks, and bulls fans.


Jalen is a very good player to have around on a winning team. The only reason he was a "cancer" in Indiana that one year he got traded, was because Isaiah Thomas can't coach for his life. He would bench him in the 4th quarter, even though he led the league in 4th quarter scoring the year before. That's not his fault, it's idiot coaching. How is he selfish? Because he averages 4 assists & 4 rebounds a game? As a poster on the Bulls board also pointed out, he kept his 4/4 averages even though he saw a decrease in playing time over hte past few games of about 10 minutes per. He's not a selfish player - I don't know many selfish point forwards.



> It's really are that 3 #1 options come together and work out, especially when they're young. Yeah, the Lakers are fine, but think about it: they have the Zen Master, both Malone and GP are taking up positive attitudes and are looking to help the team more than themselves. In addition, they're veterans and probably understand why team work is so important. Dallas has one #1 option and a bunch of #2's (Finley, Nash, Walker, 'Tawn).


Is Antawn a #1 option or a #2 option? Make up your mind on that one. Because if he's a #2 option it shouldn't matter. Rose has also played his best basketball as a #2 option with Indiana and helped them win over 50 games for a few years in the late 90's. Maybe the problem is that we'd have one #1 option and two #2 options, but if it's not a problem in Dallas, why would it be a problem here?





> Fizer was on the IL for awhile, not because he was injured but because they got fed up with his play.


I was referring to the part that said Rose hadn't played since the 1st quarter, and if they're fed up with his play, why wouldn't they want to trade him? If anything it makes the likelyhood of him coming here even more.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Comparing a post-trade Raptors to the Hawks basically says you're against it.


I never said I didn't like this trade. In another one of the threads, I stated that I like this trade, just not the fact that we get Jamison AND Rose. The main point of the comparision is the attitudes of Rose and Big Dog and the fact that they had3 stars and we would have 3 stars as well.



> Jalen is a very good player to have around on a winning team. The only reason he was a "cancer" in Indiana that one year he got traded, was because Isaiah Thomas can't coach for his life. He would bench him in the 4th quarter, even though he led the league in 4th quarter scoring the year before. That's not his fault, it's idiot coaching. How is he selfish? Because he averages 4 assists & 4 rebounds a game? As a poster on the Bulls board also pointed out, he kept his 4/4 averages even though he saw a decrease in playing time over hte past few games of about 10 minutes per. He's not a selfish player - I don't know many selfish point forwards.


Jalen is also a cancer on the Bulls. I'm pretty sure Bulls fans would say that as well. And Jalen plays some point forward, but lots of SF as well.



> Is Antawn a #1 option or a #2 option? Make up your mind on that one. Because if he's a #2 option it shouldn't matter. Rose has also played his best basketball as a #2 option with Indiana and helped them win over 50 games for a few years in the late 90's. Maybe the problem is that we'd have one #1 option and two #2 options, but if it's not a problem in Dallas, why would it be a problem here?


Sorry. 'Tawn was a #1 option on the W's. It works in Dallas because of one player: Steve Nash.



> I was referring to the part that said Rose hadn't played since the 1st quarter, and if they're fed up with his play, why wouldn't they want to trade him? If anything it makes the likelyhood of him coming here even more.


Whoops I thought you were talking about Fizer.


----------



## D7 (Nov 22, 2003)

*REPORT: 3-Way Trade*

*TO TORONTO:* 
Jalen Rose
Antawn Jamison
Tony Delk

*TO DALLAS:* 
Antonio Davis

*TO CHICAGO:* 
Alvin Williams
Jerome Williams
Morris Peterson

This is not official and may or may not change by later tonight and early tomorrow morning. Other possibilities include the Raptors sending Hakeem Olajuwon's and/or Eric Montross' contract(s) to the Mavs, and Chicago sending Eddie Robinson and/or Donyell Marshall to either the Raptors or the Mavericks. Draft picks being moved around is also a possibility.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> I never said I didn't like this trade. In another one of the threads, I stated that I like this trade, just not the fact that we get Jamison AND Rose. The main point of the comparision is the attitudes of Rose and Big Dog and the fact that they had3 stars and we would have 3 stars as well.


Sorry for misinterpreting.



> Jalen is also a cancer on the Bulls. I'm pretty sure Bulls fans would say that as well. And Jalen plays some point forward, but lots of SF as well.


I said he's not a cancer on a winning team. The Raptors are much more of a winning team than the Bulls and I guarantee you if these trades go down we'd be a winning team for sure. And point forward isn't an actual poisition, it just means a small forward who brings the ball up and runs the offense sometimes.



> Sorry. 'Tawn was a #1 option on the W's. It works in Dallas because of one player: Steve Nash.


He was a #1 option on the W's because there was nobody else there. And you must be forgetting the fact that he played with Vince in UNC. They've already played together and they know how to play together. And if Steve Nash being the reason 5 all stars can play in Dallas, we could just get Mark Jackson to come back here and play for us. He's a distributor....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

link?

And isn't this basically what we've been talking about all night anyway? Not really news...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This is not a report if it is not official. I am going to merge this thread.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Sorry for misinterpreting.


np



> I said he's not a cancer on a winning team. The Raptors are much more of a winning team than the Bulls and I guarantee you if these trades go down we'd be a winning team for sure. And point forward isn't an actual poisition, it just means a small forward who brings the ball up and runs the offense sometimes.


i know what point forward is, but i think pippen plays the role more in chicago. but i hope that you're right :yes:.



> He was a #1 option on the W's because there was nobody else there. And you must be forgetting the fact that he played with Vince in UNC. They've already played together and they know how to play together. And if Steve Nash being the reason 5 all stars can play in Dallas, we could just get Mark Jackson to come back here and play for us. He's a distributor....


I don't mind 'Twan and Vince. Two stars can coexist, at least they usually can. I know they've played together so they probably have a good feel for their games. That's where I hope Rose doesn't become a problem, wanting the ball more or not passing to 'Twan/Vince.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Vince and Antawn are good passers too. If Jalen is running the point forward on Vince's team, I'd expect some good ball movement and good looks, because all 3 of them can take it inside whether it's by penetration or power. I honestly think it would work out fine.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Vince and Antawn are good passers too. If Jalen is running the point forward on Vince's team, I'd expect some good ball movement and good looks, because all 3 of them can take it inside whether it's by penetration or power. I honestly think it would work out fine.


Again I hope you're right . But there's quite a difference between Nash and Vince/'Tawn in terms of distributing the ball and making the offense flow.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> Again I hope you're right . But there's quite a difference between Nash and Vince/'Tawn in terms of distributing the ball and making the offense flow.


I know that. But I disagree that it's because of Nash that the offense is so good in Dallas. If you had Kevin O'Neill coaching Dallas you wouldn't say the same. It's cause Nellie is an offensive genius (on the topic of point forwards, Nellie INVENTED the term!!!), NOT Nash! If it was as simple as Nash, we would be able to just sign Mark Jackson and have near identical results. Dallas' offense is 10% Steve Nash and 90% Don Nelson.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Yes everyone thought Nellie was crazy when he came up with point forward.

I think Nash makes the X number of stars on the floor work together so well on offense. That's what I meant. Not the total offense, but if the Mavs had Finley, 'Tawn, Walker, and Dirk, Nash just has something to his game that makes the five seem like they've been together for awhile.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Yes everyone thought Nellie was crazy when he came up with point forward.
> 
> I think Nash makes the X number of stars on the floor work together so well on offense. That's what I meant. Not the total offense, but if the Mavs had Finley, 'Tawn, Walker, and Dirk, Nash just has something to his game that makes the five seem like they've been together for awhile.


Nellie's point foward is a little different, he is also a good rebounder.

-Petey


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

The Star report:



> Cuban scotches rumours


Click Here 


Now everybody is saying the rumor is false...

whats goin on?


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

the chicago rumour is styll swirlin around...dallas deal is history..


----------

